# Enfant qui sort de son lit



## Nana40 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,avait vous une astuce pour empêcher un enfant de deux ans de sortir de son lit parapluie cela fait deux fois j’ai beau le disputer il recommence merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

La gigoteuse à l'envers.
Le gronder très fort.
le terroriser quoi, ben quoi c'est bientôt Halloween!


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien mis à part se cacher derrière la porte et intervenir dès qu'il tente de sortir de son lit 
Je ne vois pas d'autre moyen 

Sinon matelas au sol


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu le problème 
J'ai une caméra dans la chambre des enfants 
La maman m'avait prévenu 
Dès que je le voyais commencer à se mettre debout je debarquais 

Tata fait la grosse voix 
Tata pas contente 
Il a tenté 2 fois 
Après c'était fini

C'est un enfant qui était déjà tombé de son lit chez sa précédente AM et qui c'était cassé le bras quelques mois auparavant 

Donc faire très attention 

Je lui ai dit que si il recommençait il dormirait par terre 
Je crois qu'il a eut peur 😱


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Le mettre à la cave 🤣🤣🤣 .... Ok je sors au revoir 😀


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

J ai aussi une caméra dans chaque chambre dans laquelle je peu parler depuis le salon 😀 et c est bien pratique ses caméras


----------



## incognito (27 Octobre 2022)

à son âge il est grand, il peut dormir dans un lit bas au sol, il faut bien qu'il s'habitue pour l'école et surtout lui faire confiance
ici, celui qui passe dans le lit de grand sait tout de suite que s'il se lève, il retourne dans le lit de bébé


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Octobre 2022)

Moi idem....
Les turbulettes à l'envers. Et sortir d'un lit si on ne peut pas enlever la turbulette, pas tout de suite!!!!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

L'emmaillotage ? Comme Griselda,  les momies sont à la mode  ....

Sinon un tapis cactus ?

Lit à barreaux ėlectrifié ?

Filet au dessus du lit ?

Sérieusement lui demander pourquoi il sort du lit, et répéter la consigne.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Généralmetal  lit a barreaux électrifié j adore 🤣🤣


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

On en rêve toutes non ?


----------



## Mimipoupina (29 Octobre 2022)

Ma technique c'est la gigoteuse à l'envers car comme ils ne peuvent plus l'enlever seul c'est compliqué d'escalader le lit ... mais je suis sûre que certains y arrivent quand même ! En tout cas chez moi ça suffit à régler le soucis et heureusement car je n'ai pas le droit au matelas au sol vu qu'ils dorment dans la pièce de jeu la puéricultrice n'approuve pas le matelas ou la couchette


----------



## ChantalGoya (30 Octobre 2022)

Les spiders - enfants, c'est stressant parce qu'on a toujours peur qu'il se blesse....

J'avais un petit gars qui sortait du lit. Quand j'ai cru qu'il avait compris que ce n'était pas une bonne idée, il s'est mis à faire basculer le lit 😱😭

Du coup, je lui avais mis le matelas au sol mais je ne pouvais pas le laisser seul..... Une vraie tornade !

A l'école, la 1ère année de maternelle a été catastrophique 🤦‍♀️ les atsem voulaient le scotcher à la couchette et à sa chaise 🤣

Bref, il faut être vigilante et envisager d'expliquer à l'enfant qu'on a peur pour lui parce que c'est dangereux....
Envisager aussi de rester le temps qu'il s'endorme pour qu'il n'ait pas la possibilité de tenter de s'évader 🤪
Et être là de suite quand il se réveille.

Pas facile de trouver la bonne solution


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Octobre 2022)

Idem gigoteuse à l'envers !!! j'ai eu un seul enfant qui est sorti de son lit donc sur la quantité ce n'est rien du tout !!!


----------



## Capri95 (30 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
J'ai eu la cas une fois  😅 mon premier loulou, il était fort ce petit pirate.
Il sortait du lit parapluie, mais voilà il ne savait comment ouvrir la porte de la chambre !🤭
Donc un jour je vais le voir, histoire de m'assurer que tout va bien, je sens une résistance en poussant la porte ! je passe la tête dans l'entrebâillement de la porte.. et là je vois le petit les fesses en l'air en position dodo sur le ventre, il dormait dans cette situation derrière la porte.
J'ai halluciné, je lui avait pourtant dit de m'appeler..
Je l'ai recouché sans qu'il se réveil, je l'avais aussi trouvé dormant derrière la table de mon séjour, il dormait n'importe ou et dans n'importe quelle position.
Mais voilà ce petit avait un manque de sommeil flagrant, chez ses parents il ne dormait pas avant 23h00 et se relevé à 6h30 afin d'être chez moi à 7h15. 😒


----------



## Paimon (6 Novembre 2022)

> Ma technique c'est la gigoteuse à l'envers car comme ils ne peuvent plus l'enlever seul c'est compliqué d'escalader le lit ... mais je suis sûre que certains y arrivent quand même ! En tout cas chez moi ça suffit à régler le soucis et heureusement car je n'ai pas le droit au matelas au sol comme
> 
> 
> Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
> vu qu'ils dorment dans la pièce de jeu la puéricultrice n'approuve pas le matelas ou la couchette


je suis d'accord avec ce commentaire


----------

